# Showing off my new horsey :D



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

some moreeeee


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

That is one nice looking horse! Hope you get him. Keep us all updated


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Great looking ride you have there!


----------



## Devilshire (Feb 22, 2011)

He's very cute!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Great looking horse!!!!


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks everyone  i think hes beautiful but im biased lol!! i have got him on loan for a year and may buy him after that.. yay i love him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

that is one beautiful horse you have there!


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree he is stunning!! I'm a sucker for the bay/black combo, though!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

VERY pretty! He looks like a really sweet guy.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He is a VERY handsome fellow! Congrats


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like your new horsey


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks everyone... il keep updating the pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vogue24 (Jun 25, 2011)

what a stunning horse you have! 

Really random and stupid question but how do you post a new thread on here? 

im new to the website.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Thankyou  Go to whatever section you want to post a thread in and nearish top theres a little button saying either new thread or post thread. just click on that


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! He is stunning! I have never heard of a italian sports horse! I learn something new everyday! But I am in love with his colouring and conformation! I would like to steal him! Haha keep us updated! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

id never heard of one either but they do exist lol!! il put more pics up asap. hes so lovely to ride and got a really good jump 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Just updating this thread with some more pictures 
As soon as i move yards il get some pictures of him jumping properly and post some up on here and some to critique 

P.S The awful pic of us jumping was a mistake lol. I walked him up to it to show him it as its a spooky jump and he jumped from a standstill hence the bad position etc. :?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very handsome guy you have there!!


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

thankyou  i do wish he was a more interesting colour but you cant have everything haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

He looks amazing and looks like good potential  i wish you all the best!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Handsome boy!!


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

I LOVE his color! I think he looks VERY classy!!


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks everyone  i plan to do some very low level eventing with him and see how he goes... :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

He is so pretty!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

SarahRicoh said:


> thankyou  i do wish he was a more interesting colour but you cant have everything haha!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Color means nothing, when it comes to riding. Not one single thing. Congrats on your new horse.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

no it doesnt! thanks everyone i love him to bits 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luxurylife88 (Apr 3, 2011)

gorgy horse!


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Love him. He is so Pretty and has good confirmation (that i can see) He looks like he could take you far if your willing to try  Have fun with him and congrats on getting him!


----------



## HorseProduction (Feb 22, 2011)

He is pretty ! 
Concrats !


----------

